# I thought this was spot on and just had to share!



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm sure all of you can agree on the hilarious accuracy of this diagram 



Image source: http://sophiecorrigan.tumblr.com/post/136609584195/anatomy-of-a-cockatiel


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Nibbly squeaker. More like bitey screamer for me! :wacko:


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Hahahaha! You're right, it's spot on!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Love it! Accurate but poetic.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I love it- and its so accurate!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*cockatiel anatomy*

That is so cute. I love it!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

CaliTiels said:


> Nibbly squeaker. More like bitey screamer for me! :wacko:


Haha I can relate to that too!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Totally agree ! Soo cute !!! X x


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**Howls with laughter** Yes, very accurate!


----------



## BlueDragon109 (Sep 11, 2015)

Sno-Cone can relate to the puffy food bulge, and Cider can relate to the hook ended graspling! So cute!


----------

